# Gong Hey Fat Choy! from Pork Chop



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mommy makes me try our New Year outfits! and I don't like any of them!
Mommy make me try out New Year outfits! - YouTube
Mommy make me try out New Year outfits! - YouTube
Mommy make me try out New Year outfits! - YouTube

Which ones look good on me? Maybe if I destroyed them, Mommy won't make me wear them! :w00t:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just too cute for words!! Pork Chop really looks adorable in his new clothes.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

He looks so adorable in all of them! By the 3rd video, it looks like he's starting to get used to wearing outfits. :aktion033:

Vinh, it's nice to see you too! But, stop cutting Ann's head off so we can meet her too, lol. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy New Year Porkchop...i see you got many new outfits to start your new year, you can have an outfit change every hour! Since it's the year of the Horse i see that you are practicing your gallop. :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So cute. Nice egg house too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pork Chop...you are so cute. Love all your cute clothes. What do Mommy and Daddy call you for a nickname? PC? Choppy?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just too cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WHAT A CUTE BABY:wub: LOVE THE EGG HOUSE:wub:, WHERE DID YOU GET IT, SOOOOO CUTE
PORK CHOP YOUR ADORABLE IN YOUR NEW YEARS CLOTHES:wub:
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Lunar New Year, Vinh, Ann and Pork Chop. :chili: What a little sweetie pie. :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> He looks so adorable in all of them! By the 3rd video, it looks like he's starting to get used to wearing outfits. :aktion033:
> 
> Vinh, it's nice to see you too! But, stop cutting Ann's head off so we can meet her too, lol. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL Pam! Ann is shy! :biggrin:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Pork Chop...you are so cute. Love all your cute clothes. What do Mommy and Daddy call you for a nickname? PC? Choppy?


PC! :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> WHAT A CUTE BABY:wub: LOVE THE EGG HOUSE:wub:, WHERE DID YOU GET IT, SOOOOO CUTE
> PORK CHOP YOUR ADORABLE IN YOUR NEW YEARS CLOTHES:wub:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR


 
Hi Paula, Ann got it on sales for around $65 during black Friday. You can find the egg house here and might want to wait for the upcoming President Day Sales to see if you can save a few bucks.

Pei Pod: Buy at Wag.com - Free Shipping


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pork Chop is so cute and I love his SPUNKY personality!! I sure can tell that you are really enjoying him!! He looks adorable in all of his outfits!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy New Year and you are one cute little Pork Chop, your clothes are precious on you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Porkchop is just too cute for words! And the joy on your face is too!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pork Chop you are too adorable for words!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Pork Chop, you look so cute in all your new clothes. Mommy knows best.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Your little Pork Chop is so adorable, I love seeing his pictures


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

PorkChop is SO cute! puppyhood must be a whirlwind for you guys but enjoy it  love all the outfits on him :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Cute Cute Cutest!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love his little look. . . such a ham----I mean PorkChop!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pork Chop said "Thank you" to all of the aunties and uncles!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

pork chop looks great in his outfits. he is so cute!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pork chop is so sweet!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh what FUN! Just SO much cuteness there


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

What a cutie! And so fashionable too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He is so cute! And I love the name


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh, don't forget to add PC to your profile on the side-bar!!!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Vinh, don't forget to add PC to your profile on the side-bar!!!!


Hi Sandi

which side bar? I have added two pics of Pork Chop to my signature.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Vinh, don't forget to add PC to your profile on the side-bar!!!!


Sandi! I finally figure it out! LOL thanks for the tip!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now, that is better! Good work!


----------

